# any mods on??



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

hi have just logged in to see ive been given a warning. i cant figure out how to reply to msg. just wondering why ive had it :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

It should have went to slimcunt


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

dan05 said:


> It should have went to slimcunt


what ya mean?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

Hes getting on peoples nerves lol


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

ooo lol.

yea i know, he is a wingebag aint he.

is there any mods on atall who can help??


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

do mods replay to threads????


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Yes... yes they do...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Yes we do reply Turtle,

I didn't give the warning but i'm sure the Mod who did will pop in later and explain why


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

It was me, and you should have gotten a message saying why, and from who, but with this software I am not surprised you didn't

You asked for a sick video which is not acceptable on this site, there are plenty of f*cked up site that disturbed people frequent for that kind of thing.

No you did not post it, but started the thread which led to it being posted.

I hope that clears things up?


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

ok thanks for responce nytol i guess thats why i couldnt find it.. i didnt realise it was not to be shown... im sorry for requesting it be shown and starting a thread with it in.


----------

